# Get latest/custom module into kernel

## thusnelda

Hello,

i'm running kernel 4.11.2 and there is ITE IT87XX Support but for my Ryzen Asus B350 i need the latest from git for lm_sensors.

There is an update on git: https://github.com/groeck/it87  (thank you !)

How can i get this "safe" into "my" kernel?

----------

## Jaglover

Did you try to clone it and build it as module against your current kernel?

----------

## eccerr0r

Well, anything git is not "sanctioned" for any OS so you're not going to be safe.

Looks like:

1. Clone the repo or download all the files into a directory

2. I found this by experimentation: Edit the Makefile and change the line

KERNEL_BUILD := /usr/src/linux-header-${TARGET} 

to point to wherever your currently running kernel's source tree is located.

3. Run make

4. Copy the .ko file into your /lib/modules/your-kernel-version/kernel/drivers/hwmon/ or around there

5. run depmod to make sure everything is fine and rebuild dep tree.

Well, at least that's how I'd do it...

----------

## thusnelda

Thank you. I edit the Kernel_BUILD line into:

```

KERNEL_BUILD    := /usr/src/linux-$(TARGET)

```

The module successfully built.  :Smile: 

Copy *.ko into /lib/modules/4.11.2-gentoo and modprobe it87.

But lm_sensors (sensors-detect) don't recognize / use the module. Maybe i have to upgrade it too and yes i also try reboot.

----------

## eccerr0r

It should auto pick up any loaded modules, did it report that it found your hardware in dmesg?

----------

